# Industrial Pedestal Grinder VFD Install



## wildo (Jun 26, 2019)

Got my new Baldor pedestal grinder up and running today and I'm in love! Now THIS is a grinder! It was a lot of work to do all the wiring, and lots to keep track of, but I got it done and it's great.

1- 3HP Lenze SMVector VFD
1- 240V AC 3Ph motor circuit
1- 240V AC 1Ph main circuit
1- 240V AC 1Ph indicator circuit
1- 120V AC 1Ph light circuit
1- 15V DC control circuit

25 total conductors... I used the original on/off switch as a mains disconnect for the VFD. The original 240V to 120V transformer is still in use to power the lights. There is a 240V pilot light that monitors power to the VFD itself, and then the start/stop switch is fed to the VFD for actual on/off control. Although a bit overkill, I used a twist lock connector on the mains power cable so I won't have to get into the guts of it if I ever want to move the machine. 

Enjoy the pics!


----------



## brino (Jun 26, 2019)

Looks clean and neat.
Well Done!

-brino


----------



## bretthl (Sep 10, 2019)

That looks nice.  I wonder if you need to add some ventilation for that VFD?  Maybe not if the grinder runs for short time periods.


----------

